

Windows Phone 8.1 has my attention now - chokolad
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/WindowsPhone81HasMyAttentionNow.aspx

======
b2themax
If you throw out the barometer for the best mobile platform being the platform
with the most robust selection of Apps, Windows Phone is the clear winner in
every other category. It really does deliver the best user experience, a
feature which was lauded on the original iPhone, but now ignored by critics
and fanboys.

